# Mud Flap Pictures



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

Does anyone have pictures of mud flaps installed? I saw the one thread with the denim blue, just wondering if anyone else has photographic evidence. I am on the fence and would really like to see a few more examples.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

CharlestonBug said:


> Does anyone have pictures of mud flaps installed? I saw the one thread with the denim blue, just wondering if anyone else has photographic evidence. I am on the fence and would really like to see a few more examples.


I have a reflex silver with flaps, ill try to get a pic on here soon


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks! I am probably going to get them when I go in for my 90 day checkup, I just haven't been able to find many pictures of actual cars with them installed.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry for the delay here are some quick shots. I think they look even better in person, it's hard to capture them with a camera for some reason.


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. They do look good. I have a service appointment for the windows this week so I've ordered the mudflaps too. My beetle is black so I think they will almost disappear.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

CharlestonBug said:


> Thanks for the pictures. They do look good. I have a service appointment for the windows this week so I've ordered the mudflaps too. My beetle is black so I think they will almost disappear.



Yeah i had mine installed when i had my windows done. VWofA paid for my splash guards for the inconvenience of my windows. Saved me $220.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

gwernerjr said:


> Yeah i had mine installed when i had my windows done. VWofA paid for my splash guards for the inconvenience of my windows. Saved me $220.


Your car looks GREAT! Is it on the stock suspension? It looks a bit lower than other stock Beetles.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Your car looks GREAT! Is it on the stock suspension? It looks a bit lower than other stock Beetles.


its stock with the sport suspension option.


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry the car isn't all washed and clean! Here are pics of the flaps on my black 2012 
. For some reason I can't get the first picture rotated right.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

two questions, can they be mounted without removing the wheels? I figure the front wheels could be turned to make it easier, but how about the rears?

Anyone actually consider getting them painted?


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a set in boxes right now although I haven't got around to installing them. I was inclined to have the dealer do the job but after reading the directions I'm afraid they would take a shortcut. As such I'm hoping to get motivated to do it myself. I'm going to try the fronts with the wheels mounted but it really depends on whether you can get your drill motor with bit inside to get a clean shot.

Frankly, I don't much care for the looks of them but they do work! I just returned from a run to Starbucks via my neighborhood. I chose that route because I just finished detailing the car. When I returned home I had gooey sticky crap all over the right rear fender that looked like chewing gum, so out came the bug tar remover. The rear flap would have definitely caught that. 

Moreover, my County has gone to a real cheap method on how they re-surface the roads whereby they simply spray hot tar on the road and then cover it with sand. Nearly every car in my neighborhood is covered with a white gooey crap and once that stuff is on there it's impossible to get it off without scratching the piss out of your paint.

Anyway, this seems like one of the best ways to go for those that are still young and able. Pricy little sucker' but boy does it ever look sweet!

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B6-FWD-2.0T/Search/ES240941/


----------



## Brother Beetle (Apr 1, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> two questions, can they be mounted without removing the wheels? I figure the front wheels could be turned to make it easier, but how about the rears?
> 
> Anyone actually consider getting them painted?


 I installed the front without removing the wheels. I haven't installed the rear set yet but I doubt that will be possible with the wheels on. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Brother Beetle (Apr 1, 2013)

Did the rears yesterday. The wheels had to come off. There are two screws at the bottom with capture nuts that you need room install.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Brother Beetle said:


> Did the rears yesterday. The wheels had to come off. There are two screws at the bottom with capture nuts that you need room install.


 You can do the fronts without taking the wheels off, just requires turning wheels twice per wheel to have ease of access. I did not jack up the front either as I was able to put the push pin in using a nail punch to make the hole and a rubber hammer. 

The rears, after having done them wheels off could possibly be done wheels on if you could break the plastic of the wheel well with a short punch or similar, but I suspect this would be a bit irritating to try


----------

